# I Got Babies!!!



## beN

My Marbled Crays had babies over the weekend!!!!
thanks Kirk! you the man!


----------



## Adz1

puffer food yeah.....


----------



## Tn23

^Are they walking around etc? or they still in the moms tummy? Because my marbled cray... her eggs are moving and I can see them alive in her tummy but they babies don't leave the sack yet.....

What do you feed them?


----------



## Nicklfire

any pics at all


----------



## beN

yup they are moving around.looking for food. I have given them blackworm/flakefood & some algae wafers(mashed)..

sorry Nicklfire no pics yet. sooo tiny. Soon though


----------



## L!$A

They are pretty darn cute, incredibly small!


----------



## pinkjello

we need to see pictures of course ..thats awesome!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

yes pics!, we are a very visual group here... lol


----------



## darb

what do you have for a grow out setup? At about 1" they become more aggressive with each other and space becomes an issue. I keep plenty of plastic plants in my grow out tanks which gives them extra space to escape the aggression.


----------



## target

That's cool, man my wife would never want to use them as food. She'd want to keep them all.


----------



## beN

hahaha...its so awesome feeding crays to puffers. The bigger the cray the better!!


----------



## beN

darb said:


> what do you have for a grow out setup? At about 1" they become more aggressive with each other and space becomes an issue. I keep plenty of plastic plants in my grow out tanks which gives them extra space to escape the aggression.


I have tons of hiding places for them to chill out under. I think im going to add some more caves & such.


----------



## L!$A

target said:


> That's cool, man my wife would never want to use them as food. She'd want to keep them all.


I've thought about it....


----------



## beN

please dont give her any ideas...


----------



## target

L!$A said:


> I've thought about it....





ben_mbu said:


> please dont give her any ideas...


HAHA, this could be entertaining.


----------



## Crazy_NDN

wheres the popcorn!


----------



## target

Lisa, you really want to watch those cute little babies, hand raised by you, fed to your puffer? Really?


----------



## L!$A

lmao.. no, honestly I don't!! Not while they are so tiny anways!! haha but the last time I made Ben save a fish.. we ended up having it for a few months.. lol but hey.. I saved it from porcelain heaven!


----------



## beN

i think she enjoys watching our little Fahaka destroying young helpless crays.. & of course The Mbu annihilates everything..


----------



## target

Circle of life (hakuna-matada playing in background)


----------



## L!$A

I think the only way I justify it, is that I eat lobster and crab... so .. I can't really deny our puffers of something similar...

It's when the cray doesn't die right away, and Kaleeko eats half of it's body is when I really feel bad


----------



## Crazy_NDN

yup its just nature taking its course!


----------



## target

LOL, that makes sense. I had a friend who was a vegetarian and would feed her corn snake live mice. She'd drop it in and leave the room. Coolest thing to watch, they die quickly.


----------



## beN

its funny though, my Mbu wont eat a big Dew Worm...its weird


----------



## Crazy_NDN

i love feeding my snake 
lol.. been more into the fishies though!


----------



## target

Its cause he has never seen you eat one. You try it first, I am sure he will go for it then. LOL


----------



## beN

target said:


> Its cause he has never seen you eat one. You try it first, I am sure he will go for it then. LOL


hahah yea right! that would be downright NASTY..lol Lisa freaked out when she opened the container.. i thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## L!$A

haha yeah.. it reminded me of when I was 5 running away from the kid holding the earthworm...


----------



## target

LOL, they are pretty big


----------



## L!$A

For sure.. I made Ben touch them.. no way was I going to do that!! lol


----------



## target

Ben, just for fun hide one in her coat.


----------



## beN

or maybe in her purse!  ... i would never hear the end of it hahah


----------



## L!$A

Your right, you wouldn't...

You better sleep with one eye open Mister!!!!


----------



## target

HAHA, you gotta do it now, but then take a long business trip


----------



## L!$A

Lmao.. he doesn't go on business trips..
MUWAHAHA! You're stuck with me  **batts eyelashes**


----------



## beN

havn't gone on a buisness trip since i started here back in 2007. maybe this xmas..


----------



## target

can Lisa run faster than you? that's the important question.


----------



## L!$A

Probably not  Ben is a good runner! lol ... but I can drive


----------



## target

Wow, you play dirty Lisa.


----------



## L!$A

haha I've been dating Ben for quite some time now.. I know how to get things done! lol


----------



## target

hehe, remind me to stay on your good side then. maybe you should hide a worm somewhere on his stuff then


----------



## L!$A

lol the thing that really gets him is whenever her finds my stray hairs on him, especially in the car lol


----------



## target

worse for me when they are in the shower. hate the wet hair getting stuck to me


----------



## L!$A

lol I don't think that happens to him in the shower.. not that I know of anyways.. lol


----------



## beN

oooo i hate that!


----------



## target

and you can never find the damn hair to get it off either.


----------



## Crazy_NDN

whats going on in here  lol


----------



## L!$A

lmao.. like I said hun, sleep with one eye open!! You might feel something tickling your nose in the middle of the night.... hehe


----------



## target

Poor, poor Ben. Watch yourself


----------



## Crazy_NDN




----------



## L!$A

hahaha if I keep talking.. I'm going to have to watch myself!! lol

Darn 30 seconds again!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

we got his back dont worry lisa.


----------



## target

HEHE, but girls have an instant get out of jail card that guys don't have.....


----------



## L!$A

Lol, that's the problem!! hehe, you're supposed to have MY back! 

We do? lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN

got to look out for the fellow man you know.


----------



## target

Yep, us guys need to stick together. We are man, hear us burp! LOL


----------



## L!$A

haha that's okay ... because he needs it more then I do.. dun dUN DUN! haha jk.


----------



## Crazy_NDN

uh oh! lol


----------



## L!$A

haha I am going to speak with your guy's gfs or wives...


----------



## target

haha, see, playing dirty again


----------



## L!$A

Go big or go home right? lol


----------



## target

yep, all fair.


----------



## L!$A

I win!


----------



## target

Nice one, now the race to 1000 really begins. Don't forget, I have internet at home and on my phone


----------



## L!$A

Pssht! Its on!! Looks like I'm going to have to be a poster-maniac then!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

hahaha... we just gotta keep the chatter down in the classifieds so we dont get in trouble!


----------



## beN

you guys/mygf are funny...


----------



## L!$A

Or keep it off of other peoples threads  lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN

maybe start a FACC thread lol


----------



## L!$A

lol I would... but I should really finish up my work.  ...
Catch you guys ina few!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

ok. your gonna get behind!


----------



## target

That might be a good idea. Don't want to get banned in the first day back


----------



## Crazy_NDN

they will ban the highest posters first!...
go ahead start the thread lol


----------



## L!$A

LOL! No way Jose.


----------



## target

Come on Lisa, do it.


----------



## L!$A

You actually had me scared for a minute... lol I hesitated to post...


----------



## target

But apparently not for long.


----------



## L!$A

Nope. lol Hey look we're seniors now!


----------



## target

LOL, great minds think alike


----------



## L!$A

haha I guess so!! You are totally going to out post me tonight!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

hahaha i think i gotta stop soon!...


----------



## Crazy_NDN

i smell mods clearing up the clutter no?


----------



## target

I don't know, maybe


----------



## Earth Eater

Awesome


----------



## plantedinvertz

Congrats!


----------



## beN

thanks everyone! i will post pics soon!


----------



## L!$A

Tried to take some pics last night of these little guys.. wasn't the easiest!!!


----------



## beN

crays for sale soon!...lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You're going to sell them? Not use them for Fahaka/Mbu food? They look like shrimps.


----------



## target

Nice shots though


----------



## L!$A

Thanks, they were hard to get because we don't have a light on that tank


----------

